# 2007 blur lt 1 hanger



## emikef (Apr 23, 2021)

anyone got 1


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Try here:





Wheels Mfg Derailleur Hangers


100% USA made replacement derailleur hangers. Offering over 260 hangers for 6000 different bicycle frames.




wheelsmfg.com




=sParty


----------



## emikef (Apr 23, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> Try here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx, no luck there


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe email SC to see if they have one?, or if they have a part number? This place makes really nice ones, I'll let you look through, they might also be worth contacting if you don't see a match. 








925engineering derailleur hangers | eBay Stores


Welcome to our eBay Store. Please add me to your list of favorite sellers and visit often. Thank you for your business.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Finding derailleur hangers today is like toilet paper during the pandemic


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

This is the one you need but they are out or NLA:









Dropout Kit Blur 1.0


Dropout Kit for: Blur 1.0 (Classic) Blur XC 1.0 Blur LT 1.0 Blur 4X




shop.santacruzbicycles.com


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Here you go:









Santa Cruz Dropout Kit | Blur v1


click the link for full details of Santa Cruz Dropout Kit | Blur v1




www.jungleproducts.co.uk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

OP, is your hanger bent or broken or what?


----------

